# Firm and Flatten



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews on rollers.....make for really nice seed beds.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/firm_and_flatten/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

_I've been useing them for about 8 yrs on new seeding of alfalfa after drilling._

_On beans you can see alot more erosion,the wind will blow ditches full of corn stalks.And a heavy rain will cause more washing._

_About 2/3 of the soybeans are rolled here._


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

LOL, seen the thread title and thought abflex, bow flex, treadclimber, etc. Thought maybe Jim picked up a new sponsor.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, Do you mean that there is more erosion when people roll their fields? I like the thought of rolling cornstalks. I guess because of the traits in corn, the stalks are a lot stiffer than they used to be and definately don't break down very good now. They have been a hazzard for me walking across the fields. Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, Do you mean that there is more erosion when people roll their fields? I like the thought of rolling cornstalks. I guess because of the traits in corn, the stalks are a lot stiffer than they used to be and definately don't break down very good now. They have been a hazzard for me walking across the fields. Mike


You can have more erosion if you get a heavy rain.Everything is pressed flat so no little dams to cats the water.It makes the bean fields ALOT nicer combineing.All rocks and stones are pushed into the ground.Root clumps are smashed and ridges pushed flat.Its like combineing a table top.


----------

